# Backround



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

Been wondering coz i have readf plenty of threads here that they use black background and their aquarium pictures are very cool!

Just asking, in buying a black background, what is the background that don't produe reflections. Most of the petshops here at my place are selling plastic backgrounds the one with synthetic plants picture. Can i use black paper instead?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Anything you put outide of the tank will not stop the inside of the glass reflecting. So you keep the risk of reflections.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

black posterboard works nice :thumb:


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Paint the back (outside) in flat black. Any reflection you see is minimal.


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

> black posterboard works nice


Black posterboards? Can i buy that on scholl supplies stores or in hardwares?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya u can any arts and crafts store


----------



## Aislinn (Jul 31, 2009)

If you know a teacher or someone with access to a laminating machine, have the paper laminated. The lamination will help prevent water spots on the black paper. I use this on my tank in my classroom. When I cut the paper out, I leave about a quarter inch edge of the laminate around the outside of the paper to keep it watertight.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

+1 on painting the outside back flat black. Admittedly I don't take a lot of tank pictures, but the reflections are minimal.

kevin


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> +1 on painting the outside back flat black. Admittedly I don't take a lot of tank pictures, but the reflections are minimal.
> 
> kevin


agreed ..paper doesnt make a firm contact with the back glass and just looks cheap and tacky ..paint looks classy.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

paint is the best way to go, but i'd be nerveous if the tank is full


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have done paint on my smaller tanks but on the large ones I don't want to in case I sell the tank or want to change the color. Scraping off paint is possible but a bit of a pain. Also when painting you have to tape/cover areas you don't want to get painted.
I have used Krylon paint from Wal-mart.
My preference for larger tanks is to buy felt fabric. I have used black and blue both.
Just tape it on or attach velcro to it. It is not shiny.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I've used leftover geotextile membrane, doubled up so no light penetrates. Dirt cheap, non-reflective, and doesn't matter if it happens to get wet. Lightweight enough to hang with tape. Hanging loosely it is not really jet-black like a poster but rather an unobtrusive 'dark' background. Of course it won't stop light from reflecting off the glass itself; for that I just let the algae grow on the back glass; it just blends in with the membrane to give a dark, matte background.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

the backround at the lfs are easy enough to put on and remove. i usualy change mine every couple of months or so just for a change


----------

